# Young mums introduce yourselfs?



## Bumblebee20

Hi, I know there is a introduce yourself group on bnb but am wanting to get to know young mums with kids. Am 20 and have two kids.


----------



## rjb

i'm 15 with one daughter, :)


----------



## annawrigley

I'm 18 and have a little boy Noah who's 11 months x


----------



## Thaynes

Hey,
I'm 18 (19 soon). I'm married and I have a 4 and a half month old little boy <3


----------



## Lilys mummy

Hello :)
I am 16 and have 2 little girls, Lily who is 2 and Maddison who is 12 days


----------



## faolan5109

Hey I am Kelly, and I have a nine month old named Lane


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey ladies. I'm Natasha (duh) and have a little girl Summer who's nearly 9 months. And I'm 19 xx


----------



## divershona

Hey i'm shona, 19, and i have a daughter called Kaya who's almost 12 weeks old :happydance:


----------



## GeekyBunny

I'm Sharna, I am 18 and I have a little boy called Eli who is 8 weeks this thursday


----------



## Burchy314

I'm Tina, 18 and have a 10 week old daughter.


----------



## divershona

GeekyBunny said:


> I'm Sharna, I am 18 and I have a little boy called Eli who is 8 weeks this thursday

omg i love your name!!!!! its quite unusual, where is it derived from?


----------



## GeekyBunny

divershona said:


> GeekyBunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm Sharna, I am 18 and I have a little boy called Eli who is 8 weeks this thursday
> 
> omg i love your name!!!!! its quite unusual, where is it derived from?Click to expand...

Aww thank you my actual first name is Sharna-Jean but everyone calls me Sharna or SJ or some other names :shrug: lol There are lots of different meaning and where it is from lol Erm from India it means security, Hindu it means protection & guardian, Sanskrit it means 'one who guards', so all in all it means security lol. My mum has always been into tarot readings etc lol long story short she was told she would bring light, security and a blessed listener in the world lol hence why she called my big sister Zara which means Light or Glorious Dawn, my little sister Samantha which means listener of God (yet she does not believe in him :shrug: lol) and Sharna which is Security lol the Jean in my name if my mums name lol. Sorry for the essay report lol but people always ask lol and I love things like that hence why I have continued it with my son lol


----------



## Bumblebee20

I like that you kept it going with your son.


----------



## Rhio92

:hi:
I'm Rhiannon, I'm 18 and have a 3month old called Connor :) x


----------



## divershona

Bumblebee20 said:


> I like that you kept it going with your son.

me too, 

and i think thats a really nice meaning for your name :)

my name apparently derrives from john which is why my parents chose it, my uncle was called john and he died in a motorbike accident when he was 19, im not so sure about being named after my uncle, but apparently i'm just like him with my sense of humour so i guess my parents chose well :)


----------



## annawrigley

GeekyBunny said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeekyBunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm Sharna, I am 18 and I have a little boy called Eli who is 8 weeks this thursday
> 
> omg i love your name!!!!! its quite unusual, where is it derived from?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thank you my actual first name is Sharna-Jean but everyone calls me Sharna or SJ or some other names :shrug: lol There are lots of different meaning and where it is from lol *Erm from India it means security, Hindu it means protection & guardian, Sanskrit it means 'one who guards', so all in all it means security lol.* My mum has always been into tarot readings etc lol long story short she was told she would bring light, security and a blessed listener in the world lol hence why she called my big sister Zara which means Light or Glorious Dawn, my little sister Samantha which means listener of God (yet she does not believe in him :shrug: lol) and Sharna which is Security lol the Jean in my name if my mums name lol. Sorry for the essay report lol but people always ask lol and I love things like that hence why I have continued it with my son lolClick to expand...

Very fitting for being a mummy :cloud9:
I think my name means grace or something :wacko:
What does your son's name mean?x


----------



## amygwen

I'm Amy, I'm 20 and have an 8 month old named Kenneth!


----------



## lizardbreath

Im stefani I have a little girl whos 21 months well she will be 21 months on friday , and another due in 9 days. im 21


----------



## tasha41

I'm 21 with a little girl who turns 2.. in less than a month!


----------



## SophieGrace

Hey im 19 and have a little girl called Daisy-Mae who is 4 months:) x


----------



## YoungMummy08

Hii im Eva but everyone calls me Ocey cause im named after my mum which confuses people.. i have a 2 and a half year old son whos 3 in June & am pregnant with my 2nd Due in August Team Yellow :)


----------



## _laura

Hey I'm Laura. I'm 20 with a 2.5 month old called Max.
Aparently his name means 'the greatest' though I picked it cause I like Where The Wild Things Are :haha:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Hello im sarah im 16 and have a son called tyler who 1 month old on sunday :)


----------



## cupcake momma

I'm Riley, and I have one son, Skyler :]


----------



## sarah0108

I'm sarah haha:) just turned 18 and I have an almost 21 month old- Harriet, and an 8 month old- Max :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

_laura said:


> Aparently his name means 'the greatest' though I picked it cause I like Where The Wild Things Are :haha:

:rofl: That's perfect!

I'm Ally and I'm 17 with a 6 month (almost 7 month! :cry:) baby girl named Olivia.

Tbh, I didn't really want to name her Olivia, but it's the only name her father and I agreed on before he became completely out of the picture. So I felt like I had to keep it because it's the only thing he'll ever give her. kwim?


----------



## lizardbreath

Croc-O-Dile said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Aparently his name means 'the greatest' though I picked it cause I like Where The Wild Things Are :haha:
> 
> :rofl: That's perfect!
> Tbh, I didn't really want to name her Olivia, but it's the only name her father and I agreed on before he became completely out of the picture. So I felt like I had to keep it because it's the only thing he'll ever give her. kwim?Click to expand...

Really you didnt like her name I think it suits her. I just didnt give Dan a choice with Jaymee I said this is what her name will be if she is a girl lol. but I had no choice with this babys name.

where the wild things are is great lol my mom used to read it to me like every night as a kid


----------



## snapex

I'm Stacie, 21 with 1 kid :)


----------



## _laura

Honestly it's my favourite kids book. We got Max a copy for Xmas and my mate is making him a wolf costume aswell when he's a bit bigger :D


----------



## vinteenage

Hello, I'm Daphne and am 18. I have a 3 month old son named Phineas (Finn).

Aly, what would you have named her?


----------



## BethanElaine-

im 18 nearly 19, got one son, Tristan, whos nearly 15 months (it flys by! :\) really wanting another one thoughh!! x


----------



## GeekyBunny

annawrigley said:


> GeekyBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeekyBunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm Sharna, I am 18 and I have a little boy called Eli who is 8 weeks this thursday
> 
> omg i love your name!!!!! its quite unusual, where is it derived from?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thank you my actual first name is Sharna-Jean but everyone calls me Sharna or SJ or some other names :shrug: lol There are lots of different meaning and where it is from lol *Erm from India it means security, Hindu it means protection & guardian, Sanskrit it means 'one who guards', so all in all it means security lol.* My mum has always been into tarot readings etc lol long story short she was told she would bring light, security and a blessed listener in the world lol hence why she called my big sister Zara which means Light or Glorious Dawn, my little sister Samantha which means listener of God (yet she does not believe in him :shrug: lol) and Sharna which is Security lol the Jean in my name if my mums name lol. Sorry for the essay report lol but people always ask lol and I love things like that hence why I have continued it with my son lolClick to expand...
> 
> Very fitting for being a mummy :cloud9:
> I think my name means grace or something :wacko:
> What does your son's name mean?xClick to expand...

My son is called Eli and it means "Our God" which I guess can also be another security lol


----------



## annawrigley

Croc-O-Dile said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Aparently his name means 'the greatest' though I picked it cause I like Where The Wild Things Are :haha:
> 
> :rofl: That's perfect!
> 
> I'm Ally and I'm 17 with a 6 month (almost 7 month! :cry:) baby girl named Olivia.
> 
> *Tbh, I didn't really want to name her Olivia, but it's the only name her father and I agreed on before he became completely out of the picture. So I felt like I had to keep it because it's the only thing he'll ever give her. kwim?*Click to expand...

Thats why I called Noah Noah :D When we found out he was a boy at my 18 week scan we decided on it almost straight after, we broke up when I was 20-something weeks, and it looked like FOB wasnt going to be in the picture so I kept it. Then cos I'd got so used to calling him it I couldnt imagine calling him anything else xx


----------



## 18NPregnant

hi i will be 20 in june 
in june i will be having my daughter and my son will be 13 months come june


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey guys!!
I'm Leah, I'm 17 but march 9th i turn the big 18. lol
I have a 4 month old named Gracelynn Elizabeth


----------



## newmommy23

I'm Keegan and I'm 20. My daughter Mollymaia is 3.5 months old :)


----------



## KaceysMummy

Heeeey :) 
Im Courtney and I'm 19.
I have a 15 month old daughter called Kacey :cloud9:

:flower:xx


----------



## cookie123

I'm Louise, I'm 19 and have a beautiful daughter called Lexi. She's 21 months and it's gone far to quickly!:cloud9:


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm 20 with a 6 month old called Jake. I only turned 20 5 days before his birth though, hence why I linger here :haha:


----------



## mumslilmonkey

Hi, My name is Tiffani and i am 16. I have a 2 year old daughter named Emmaleigha


----------



## lb

I'm Lauren and I'm 19 with a two week old daughter, Kayla. :)


----------



## space-game-91

I'm Laura, 19 with a 3 week old little girl called Grace :)


----------



## Leah_xx

space-game-91 said:


> I'm Laura, 19 with a 3 week old little girl called Grace :)

Is her name just Grace or short for something?


----------



## x__amour

I'm Shannon, 19 and have a 3 month old named Victoria (Tori). :D


----------



## janellee

my name is Janelle, im 18 and have a 10 and a half month old beautiful daughter Sarah.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am Callie I am 19 and I have a almost 8 month old daughter Lyrik Marie:)


----------



## Neferet

Heyyy, I'm Charli, I'm 19 and have an almost 16 month little boy called Isaac. =]


----------



## amybean

I'm Amy, and have 2 daughters; Emily, who is 3 and Jessica, who is nearly 2 :flow:.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I can't believe I didn't post here yet. :dohh:

I'm Terah and I have two LOs. Aiden, who's almost three ( :cry: ) and Madalynn (Mady) who is 18 months.


----------



## heather92

I'm Heather, 18, "mom" to 3-year-old Trinity. :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm Rome , 20 yrs old, Have a 1 year old boy named Quintin, and almost 3 yr old step daughter named rae anne


----------

